# Building and construction enquiry



## lucynora (Nov 25, 2010)

Hello. My husband works in the building and construction industry and has around 3 years workexperience in finland. I was wondering if I apply for him to come to australia, would he be able to find work in this industry and would his tafe-like qualifications and workexperience be acknowledged or not?

thanks


----------



## cosler (Sep 19, 2011)

I am a qualified carpenter with at least 6 years in my field. I've also worked in Australia, I don't think he has enough experience and he will definately need his skills assessed by an Australian board.


----------

